# Supfile syntax unknown



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 18, 2012)

I cannot easily figure out how to get

```
/usr/src/usr.sbin/cron
```
the equivalent of src-bin
in a supfile to csup just part of the source tree. Or I did some typo? 
Maybe a minor punctuation glitch?
Even a two-part svn command may work...  [Bonus points if the latter goes into some UPDATING also]... if someone knows it precisely.

Otherwise, just a post to ignore (Not really urgent.)
Thanks.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2012)

What do you mean by "get"?  I don't understand what you are asking.  Although it is usually a mistake to do so, svn(1) can check out subtrees (tested):
`% svn checkout [url=svn://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/9/usr.sbin/cron]svn://svn0.us-west.FreeBSD.org/base/sta ... .sbin/cron[/url] /tmp/cron`


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2012)

Can you post your supfile?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  I've various supfiles, but have been able to use only not all of them with their intended result. The above svn worked! (I installed the latest cron, not that I needed to.) ... 
	
	



```
# the crucial lines in the supfiles
# Most are valid, but I did not know the punctuation to get
# precisely cron from the [FILE]csup[/FILE] command and
# some do not do anything. 

src-all
src-bin
src-usr.sbin
src-share
src-src
src-sys
```

Sorry for the trouble.


----------

